# Line item bid?



## serrano7503 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a job I'm bidding, remodel of a 5400sqft house approx $450k and the architect is asking for a detailed line item bid. I always just present the client with a number and the scope of the work to be performed and thats it....

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Did the architect provide the list of items?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Is this your first job from an architect? This is pretty standard procedure.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

It's what I love about a bid request from an architect. There isn't one on the planet who provides a complete list. Makes those jobs almost like a blank check.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Give it to him.:thumbsup: Have you ever seen a bill from a hospital?
That is the epitome of a line item bid.:w00t:
Include everything & don't be bashful.
That way all can see where the costs are.
Stand proud on your P&O. The Archy isn't a bit embarrassed about his fee.


----------



## serrano7503 (Mar 4, 2009)

My hesitation in giving them a line item bid is that this might encourage shopping around more. Architect did not give a complete list, I presented the owners with what I thought they would like. 
Owners are happy......architect is just being a pain.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

serrano7503 said:


> ....architect is just being a pain....


That's what they are trained to be.:laughing:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Who's paying for the job, the archy or the HO? Tell the archy to take a hike!

Are they asking for a bill of materials, labor, and everything, or are they asking you to price each portion of the project, meaning:

Item 1 - replace front door - to include door (enter description here ), trim, hardware, and finish - $tree fiddy
Item 2 - Install new granite countertop, to include removal of existing tops, prep of existing cabinets, yada, yada, yada - $tree fiddy
Item 3 - Etc.

If they want a bill of materials, he can make his own price list. If they want a job cost, then the latter is sufficient.

When you do the line item, don't forget to include the line where you've charged them an additional $15K for pain and suffering having to deal with the archy's BS. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A. Spruce said:


> ...when you do the line item, don't forget to include the line where you've charged them an additional $15K for pain and suffering having to deal with the archy's BS. :thumbsup:


Slip in the line item "PITA".:thumbup::laughing::thumbsup:
The look on the Archy's face is priceless when you splain it to him.


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

I personally haven't bid a job that large, but I've worked for guys who have. When you approach a job of that size and scope I would think you would want complete transparency. I prefer that they see my bid so they can compare apples to apples.

Most architects are very detail oriented and really hate surprises. In the end I've found line item bids to be very helpful. It shows you're as detail oriented as him and you know what you're doing. It also helps you if there are ever any issues. Everyone signs off on the bid and it helps accountability if theres a problem. It makes change orders very specific. 

Good Luck on landing that job. Those projects are harder to come by these days


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

serrano7503 said:


> My hesitation in giving them a line item bid is that this might encourage shopping around more. Architect did not give a complete list, I presented the owners with what I thought they would like.
> Owners are happy......architect is just being a pain.


The architect has a fiduciary responsibility to his client - he is doing what's expected. This is SOP for a job this size. If you would like to be in his "harem" of builders - do what he asks! If you don't - object!

A good architect will tell you (if he wants to work with you) "your too high here". He will also tell you "did you miss the spec on the solid gold clock tower - it can't be done for what you bid". 

There are pluses and minuses to being in the harem - it depends on the architect your working with.

BTW - I don't understand the part about the HO being Ok with your proposal. Usually you don't get an audience with the HO until your on the short list.

Good luck.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It could be that they want to be certain that you have not left anything out and that you fully understand the scope of work.

I recently work on an addition/house gut remodel, and after the plumbing was completely roughed in someone noticed that the place was plumbed in CPVC and the job specs stated Copper......


----------



## serrano7503 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I almost always line item. Never had a problem.


----------



## nigelsandford (Jan 17, 2011)

This is standard practice in the UK, when dealing with Architects, and is usually supplied with quantities, which are remeasured on completion in accordance with Royal British Institute of Architects (RIBA) standard method of measurement, this way everyone prices for the same work descriptions, nothing is missed, any items not included are common to all, and added as an Achitect Instruction, throughout the works, seems to have worked OK for me for 30 years.


----------



## EJulian (Jan 20, 2011)

Line item bid.... I have often had to provide such and ofter found it worked to my advantage. Down the road it may eliminate the debate about what you were actually offering for the price. If it is not on the list the architect / HO can assume it isn't covered. If either can point out a missing item, you have the opportunity to adjust. Make it work for you.


----------

